# Cooling pads  for pets



## Sliverfox (May 13, 2021)

Its not yet  hot weather here.

Has any one used a cooling  mat  for their pets?

If so what  are the pros & cons of them?

What brand, type, works best.
Looking on  Amazon at the confusing assortment  they offer.

Thanks  for any  helpful hints  you offer.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

is it for outside?
i would think it would depend on how long it's supposed to stay cool for and where it would be placed in the yard if outside. direct sunlight on it would likely not help. 
hope it works for your pooch!


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

I haven’t tried them but think they are a really good idea for hot summer weather especially for older dogs or ones with special needs. Our little Yorkie overheats and our last schnoodle was notorious for over heating. Once I lost her in the woods cause she just stopped walking and I never realized it. She was seriously overheated. Of course we found her but it was upsetting to say the least.


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2021)

@Sliverfox  ..  I don't know anything about cooling mats or their material.
But I use a cooling vest on my older dog  for  our hot/humid summers here on the Gulf Coast.  It works very well   for his walks in the heat.
It does  cool him down as designed.  
I run it under the cold water in the kitchen sink,   wring it out,  and put it right on him before his walk. ... stays cool for a long walk in the sun.. 
They can be kept in the refrigerator to stay cold longer.  
Many different styles on Amazon. 

If the mats are made of material like this,  they should hold moisture and stay cool for a while.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 13, 2021)

Probably cooling would be used in the house or when traveling in a vehicle.

I keep hoping that we will put up some sort of out door fence / kennel.
As of now  hubby hasn't gave it serious  thought..
He says  "chain him up",,, I give  him  dirty looks & shake my head.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

well they're made with a water and gel mixture and supposedly puncture resistant. not sure how warm they'd be in the house to warrant that but the car would be good if not for long periods. it's unclear as to whether they get cooled in the fridge or what. you could always buy one that's the least expensive first and just try it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Probably cooling would be used in the house or when traveling in a vehicle.
> 
> I keep hoping that we will put up some sort of out door fence / kennel.
> As of now  hubby hasn't gave it serious  thought..
> He says  "chain him up",,, I give  him  dirty looks & shake my head.


Good for you!  Chaining makes a dog mean and there are many laws concerning how long a dog can be chained.  I must admit that I have never chained a dog.  Now, chaining a husband, hmm, , if only I had a basement.


----------

